# traction ring sizes



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hay fellow hobbiests,
I feel bad that everytime I come to this site I always have a question to bother people with. 
Anyway, I'm having trouble deciding what size traction ring to buy for my assorted engines. I've been to walters site and they sell calumet traction rings in small, medium, and large. This pretty much tells me nothing.
I have a:
Rivarossi 2-10-2 .650 Dia. wheel
Buchmann New York Cent. 4-8-4 .855 Dia. wheel
Buch Texas chugger 2-10-4 .750 Dia. w
North Western Yugoslavian Made 2-4-2 .700 Dia.w -that I don't know the maker.
Buch 4-2-0 .650 Dia wheel
Also a Marx 4-6-4 that I haven't measured the wheels cause it pulls just fine,
you see its cast metal and heavy, and has a new bowser motor I put in.
Well, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I bought a couple sets from Calumet trains that just had an assortment - 1 for diesels and 1 for steam engines.

Steam
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/192-513

Diesels
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/192-505


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hay breakman, sure would be a help if you could tell me witch traction ring fit on what diameter wheel. I assume you can only stretch these things so far.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry, but I haven't the foggiest idea. I bought them thinking they'd work on my engines, but apparently the drive wheels that receive these need a groove (I didn't know this when I bought them.) They don't stretch that much - I'll tell you that.


----------

